# Obsidian Detailing: Another damp sand, mercedes E190 "cosworth"



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry its been a while since the last write up, i have been incredibly busy trying to get certain cars finished and much less focused on posting. But felt you would enjoy this. The car in question is a much loved mercedes E190. And this car really tested us and put me back. But it was ultimately worth it.

In for a correction detail initially, it swiftly changed to a damp sand, that then added to again with the desire to get a bit closer to edges and more awkward areas.

The pictures below is after a small test spot on the bonnet, of what grades to start with and how many to run through. Measurements of removal rates are taken through this

P1040301 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040302 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040310 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And this is an example of the finish we were dealing with initially

P1040304 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040306 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040305 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So i finished sanding the bonnet, then lee started the compounding, whilst i moved on to the boot

P1040311 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Boot and spoiler

P1040326 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040327 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040333 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040331 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040332 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I tried to get as close to edges as poss with the final grades, but not so far under the spoiler it may be an issue to restore

P1040335 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And then moved on to the roof, leaving the rear for lee to restore. The roof is a good example of why i like doing damp sand details. Similar paint removal to heavy correction, but you trade leaving a few marks here and there for a much flatter finish. Roof before:

P1040317 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And after sanding alone!

P1040320 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Note the reflection of the ir lamps not just the light itself. So again before, no distinction of image at all

P1040315 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After, crisp image, you can even read the lettering on the girder

P1040316 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Again leaving lee to compound the roof, i moved to the near side, utilising the new led spotlight set up well. Again, note the lack of a crisp edge or any detail whatsoever. Before:

P1040339 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040340 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040309 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040342 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040343 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040346 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040347 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040350 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040349 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040351 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040353 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040354 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

It was also this point we decided with the owner to spend a little longer and get closer to edges and into tight areas. This adds a lot of time, but the over all finish is much more even

DSC_1273.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_1275.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_1277.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some hologramming left behind from heavy polishing

P1040400 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Taken care of easily with a middle step

P1040401 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040390 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040393 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040394 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once the car is basically corrected, we use multiple light sources to evaluate the job, any bits we have missed, or want to do again/more are marked with bits of tape

P1040402 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040404 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And this is where the car started to punish us. It was impossible to finish. Open cell, closed cell, it didn't matter, rotary would leave feint hologramming, and if it didn't, checking it with panel wipe would leave marring. Switch to a da and it would marr and leave weird formations. It took quite some time to dial it in, to a point i was happy with. Days to be truthful, but i got there  The rest of the images are unfortunately via phone camera due to my main one developing issues

DSC_1292.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_1293.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_1294.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_1295.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_1306.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The car was waxed with kamikaze infinity wax. I had wanted to coat the car, but due to the solvent issues i didn't risk it. Hopefully, given the nature of the car it will get every bit of the durability stated

DSC_1333.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So a few afters from my phone before she left

DSC_1334.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_1335.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_1338.JPG by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And a few supplied by the owner when he got home

IMG-20150523-WA0015.jpg by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

IMG-20150523-WA0016.jpg by Matt Rowe, on Flickrr

IMG-20150523-WA0017.jpg by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

IMG-20150523-WA0018.jpg by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Sorry for the long thread again lol, but i hope it does the job justice. We poured a lot of love and effort onto the car so we hope you like the results


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

It's nice seeing Maureen wetsanded; you did a great job, Matt! The pre-LSP shots are pretty fantastic out in the sun... Interesting about the paint sensitivity. What polish combo did you end up using? I see you used M101 for the initial cut...

Top job! :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Steampunk said:


> It's nice seeing Maureen wetsanded; you did a great job, Matt! The pre-LSP shots are pretty fantastic out in the sun... Interesting about the paint sensitivity. What polish combo did you end up using? I see you used M101 for the initial cut...
> 
> Top job! :thumb:
> 
> - Steampunk


Thanks sam, it was a bit crazy, P2 on a black lake country would marr, but eventually i went back UP to a crimson ht pad and scholl s40, used 2 minute sets with the most gentle of buff off.'s. I had to redo parts but that nailed it. I don't know if it was solvents or what, but it cost me a day or two lol


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Thanks sam, it was a bit crazy, P2 on a black lake country would marr, but eventually i went back UP to a crimson ht pad and scholl s40, used 2 minute sets with the most gentle of buff off.'s. I had to redo parts but that nailed it. I don't know if it was solvents or what, but it cost me a day or two lol


S40 on Crimson HT is one of my favorite finishing combos for sensitive paints...

Turned out tops; the extra time was worth it. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Stunning car now with a stunning paint finish! Great work


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow Matt, that was some fight you had with that car, you've done a cracking job though, very impressive indeed :thumb:


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Some nice work especially as it gave a fight accepting it. Hate those ones that dont give in easy pushes the patience lol 👍


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

That's an excellent looking finish.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

As always with you Matt a complete, professional perfect finish. You write up's and methods leave in no doubt that it would be impossible to get a better finish on the vehicle in question.

The zero distortion of the reflection images is simple pure fact evidence of an unbeatable finish. Utter quality buddy :thumb:

Love these old Cosworth Mercs too - terrific motors and looks after well they will out last the owners! - Even with that tricky "dog-leg" gearbox! :argie:

Thanks as always for sharing your work. You are one those on my list that I always read through and I always feel inspired by. :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Dedication at its finest, good job Matt and Lee love the end results


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Brilliant stuff on a great car.

Maris


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

That looks the business, the Infinity Was is interesting, how much did you end up using? :thumb:

What's the deal with the finish on the clear coat initially? Doesn't look like orange peel?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Scottland said:


> That looks the business, the Infinity Was is interesting, how much did you end up using? :thumb:
> 
> What's the deal with the finish on the clear coat initially? Doesn't look like orange peel?


It is as far as i can tell, a straight gun finish, no sanding whatsoever. It was extremely tight dry peel, not like an OEM wavy peel. 
Re the wax, really very little. You will definitely get 3 cars from a pot, maybe more, but i don't know if it goes off after being mixed a few times


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

A fantastic transformation, I hope your customer really appreciated how much time, effort and love that you put into his car to get that quality of finish, needless to say that you probebly never got paid for all your hours of frustration and graft, lets hope our admiration makes up for what you lost in wages.
A great write up and explanation, I could hear you hurting, you are a true proffesional and I tip my hat to you.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

I cannot thank Matt and Lee enough for their hard work. Simply breath taking results. I must also thank Matt for his professional approach to this detail, right from recommending products to understanding me as a person and what I was after from the detail. First Class Service all the way. 

You both have patience of Saints!

Thank you Matt & Lee :thumb:


----------



## Brocksbrookie (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking forward to see you working your magic on mine Matt. Can see her lurking in the background on a few shots in this thread.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Forgot to add...... Great write up as always with you Matt..... Spot on mate - thank you for chosing this detail to post :thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

ted11 said:


> A fantastic transformation, I hope your customer really appreciated how much time, effort and love that you put into his car to get that quality of finish, needless to say that you probebly never got paid for all your hours of frustration and graft, lets hope our admiration makes up for what you lost in wages.
> A great write up and explanation, I could hear you hurting, you are a true proffesional and I tip my hat to you.


I can't tell you how much I appreciate Matt and Lee's time, effort and love here. It's impoosible to put into words. Both lads are proper Legends


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My pleasure dude, now get out there and get some miles on her


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Stunning work on a fantastic looking car. I take my hat off to you. :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Normally I say lovely jubbly, but that deserves an absolute minter, well done, very nice work indeed.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! True dedication to your art form and it was well worth it in the finished shots - hats off to you!


----------



## Brocksbrookie (Apr 20, 2015)

torkertony having seen your car before during and after I know my P&J is in Excellent Hands. In for the same treatment.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Outstanding work, the paintwork is now something to be proud of


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Fantastic work, great car. One of my favourite motors and would love to own one, most people go for the M3 but this is the one I would have.


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

*Spoiler alert*

Great job. Couldn't the spoiler just be taken off?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

johngerard said:


> Great job. Couldn't the spoiler just be taken off?


No, told by the owner to leave the spoiler and we made the decision to only remove the centre rear badge. Safety first


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Is that a PE 14-2 150 Matt you used for the polishing and finishing.

Cheers Sam?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Is that a PE 14-2 150 Matt you used for the polishing and finishing.
> 
> Cheers Sam?


yes there was a couple of 150's and a 180 on the go. various backing plates and pads. It was a "use pretty much everything" type fortnight lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol nice job.

I'm looking at the PE 14-2 rotary or the XC3401.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Lol nice job.
> 
> I'm looking at the PE 14-2 rotary or the XC3401.


Both...


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Outstanding boys! Looks incredible


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Great results there guys. Well done Matt and Lee


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

stunning work :thumb: looks like brand new


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> Oh my! Even I'm lost for words and my car has had Obsidian treatment.
> I know exactly how the owner feels, it's a mix of pleasure and pride with
> just a tinge of guilt. This despite no-one having any control over what
> the paint will throw up in problems.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head there Steve... Pleasure and pride all rolled into one (I've owned the car for 19 years), but I felt so bad for Matt and Lee as I could see how much pain the car was causing them. It was never going to be a quick job but it shouldn't have turned into the mission it did for them. I'm sure one day Matt will look back fondly on this particular detail... But for now, I think it's a bit raw


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning work! the car's simply outstanding! old skool looking new.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Utterly stunning in every way. The car, and the quality of the work (as ever).

Nice work the both of you!


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Yet again, Matt smashes it right out of the park. As Steve has said, a true testament to both his and Lee's ability's in the detailing world!


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> Are you able to find adequate words for how it feels to be seen out in it?
> Don't worry if you can't, that's part of their plan too. Enjoy, enjoy!!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


LOL.... Not yet! I'm still speechless!


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

I took these with the 'proper' camera on Saturday (the other finished shots on page one were just on my 'phone).... However, it's the 'during' ones that Matt posted on the first page that show the true craftsmanship that went into this detail.









:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi 

Thank you for the kind words by everyone and the owner for posting up the pictures, it was a mission of a car if I am honest some of the strangest paint I have ever worked on.

But massive improvements were made as there really was no reflection so all those hours were worth it in the end. 

Always nice to see a owner happy thank you for trusting us with it.

Kind Regards 

Lee


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Another stunning result from the talented duo, but to be honest I wouldn't expect anything else. They always seem to go the extra mile to produce a finish to the highest standard. The ADS hydrophobic tyre dressing looks incredible too. I love the way it gives the tyre the look of licorice with its soft sheen.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Another classic car gets a classic make over by the the classic duo , see I never once add the old word in there :lol:, great work by both of you, love the car , :thumb:


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Mad props, gentlemen! To paraphrase the late Skip James, "you're long gone from places I'm never going to live to see."


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Outstanding Matt&goodfella . What a babe you've re-invented .Good hands man .Good hands Pictures say more than I have the vocabulary for.
Immortal Tekniq must be slavering waiting for his honey to be finished. I've been watching Wheeler Dealers before I logged on they were spannering on a 2.3 Cosworth .Got to say while their car is/was nice it doesn't hold a candle to yours or I.T.s when you weigh up the work I.T. has had to have done 
Daz
goodfella apologies didn't know you were involved too .Lee next time you work on a motor with Matt will you let me know because I really feel ignorant now .Knowing how hard you both grafted makes it worse, you both must have lost a stone in sweat on a brusier like that .Still better than a sauna


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Are you working together all the time?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Torkertony I bet your neighbour turns bright green every time he looks across at your Cosworth knowing deep down he'd have a really hard time staying with you . The ultimate Q -car 
Daz


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

zippo said:


> Torkertony I bet your neighbour turns bright green every time he looks across at your Cosworth knowing deep down he'd have a really hard time staying with you . The ultimate Q -car
> Daz


Do you mean the A3 in the background? That's my company smoker... It's only a dirty diesel though and nothing sportier


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Are you working together all the time?


When "carlsberg" like results are required in a short space of time we pull together and make it happen :thumb:. 
Im very lucky, I keep my circle small, but the support structure provided is amazing. All the guys who hang out and want to help, i can never repay.

Lee and i have very big plans so put as many hours as possible into progressing


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great write up - always nice to see a stunning transformation post/thread from a couple of long standing pros. Well done doesn't even begin to cover it, but nonetheless, well done both a truly magnificent finish.:thumb:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I don't usually reply to threads like this because in honesty I don't know what I can add to them however on this occasion I felt I wanted to reply.

Since becoming a member on DW I have read a lot of threads and learnt a fair amount, in all that time I have never seen a job like this before.

I'm not saying it's unique because I just don't know what other professionals or even highly talented amateurs have achieved, however the quality of finish shown here is beyond anything I could imagine let alone achieve!

I look at my own car and know I have improved it substantially compared to what it was like when I first bought it. I KNOW it is much better than when I bought it and I honestly thought it was reasonably good then, however having looked at this thread and looked carefully at the images I have run out of words to describe it, I simply haven't seen anything improved to this standard previously and I can't think of any superlatives that do justice to the quality of work and the finish you and Lee have achieved especially taking the condition of the car at the outset into account.

I am NOT going to doff my cap to you even figuratively, I simply want to tell you this is so impressive and looks so good I find it hard to believe it is even possible I would love to think I could get a result even 10% as good as this but I would be kidding/lying to myself, it is simply beyond me and probably a great many others as well.

I just wanted to let you know how outstanding this job is to someone like me who wants to make the most of his own vehicles knowing this sort of finish is attainable to someone of your calibre and ensuring my feet are firmly stuck on the ground knowing I could never get anywhere close to this level of near perfection.

Thanks for sharing it with us all Matt!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Rebel007 said:


> I don't usually reply to threads like this because in honesty I don't know what I can add to them however on this occasion I felt I wanted to reply.
> 
> Since becoming a member on DW I have read a lot of threads and learnt a fair amount, in all that time I have never seen a job like this before.
> 
> ...


You are clearly a thoughtful person. You expressed yourself well, and organize your thoughts in an orderly fashion. You also were able to conjecture, putting your views into a reference of what you did not know, but could conceive as possible, and tempered your final opinion accordingly. This is always the beginning of any academic learning process...

However, I guess that this is why I am even more dismayed by this feeling that you could never come close to achieving the results that have been posted in this thread. I do not wish to distract from Matt and Lee's work, nor do I wish to single you out; merely you bring up a viewpoint I see quite a lot on Detailing World today, and which I wished to comment on.

I first joined this forum for the same reason a lot of people back in the day did; I saw astounding photos of people's work posted on this board, and wanted to learn how to replicate them. At this period of time, more professional and experienced enthusiast detailers were posting their own learning processes as they tried new products on the market, and experimented with new techniques. This benefited the detailing community greatly, as it allowed people of all skill levels to pool information, and more importantly gave people the self confidence to try things they never had before...

It may be a case of 'la vie en rose' on my part, but as a result, it didn't seem to me that there was such a mass assumption that mastery of the craft was out of reach. Because of this, many of those people were able to grow as detailers, and eventually become extremely adept at their trade. Matt (Stangalang) is one of those detailers... When I first joined the forum as a 'Washmitt Meister', I always enjoyed reading his writeups and seeing his details, but I say with admiration and respect that he did not achieve the level of work then that he can today. In another 4-5 years, I guarantee that I will be saying the same thing, as he is one of those people who I doubt will ever stop trying to better himself and the results he achieves for his customers. He was not born with a Mirka sander in his hand and paint-leveling superpowers, but achieved that skill through research, practice, hard work, and a lot of mistakes. If anyone on this forum wished to achieve this level of skill as badly as he did, and put in the work to do so, they could. It is not an easy journey, nor has it probably been for him, but he and those who came before him are proof that it is achievable.

I do not wish to diminish the results achieved by Matt or Lee, as their graft is obvious, and I really enjoyed seeing their work... I myself am not a full-time professional detailer like Matt, but have attempted it in the past. The experience taught me that there is a lot of crap to wade through before you get to do fun stuff like this wetsand detail on a future-classic Mercedes-Benz, and I didn't have the endurance to reach that point; it gave me a lot of respect for the people who do. As a result, I am nothing more than an enthusiast today, but threads like these have always challenged me to try more for myself, and over time I have gradually improved my skills and continue to do so. It saddens me that seeing great results like this could dishearten anyone, as from my own experiences growing up around skilled people of trade, the greatest praise and gift one can give a craftsman is to let their work inspire you to one day try to achieve the same...

- Steampunk


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Steampunk said:


> You are clearly a thoughtful person. You expressed yourself well, and organize your thoughts in an orderly fashion. You also were able to conjecture, putting your views into a reference of what you did not know, but could conceive as possible, and tempered your final opinion accordingly. This is always the beginning of any academic learning process...
> 
> However, I guess that this is why I am even more dismayed by this feeling that you could never come close to achieving the results that have been posted in this thread. I do not wish to distract from Matt and Lee's work, nor do I wish to single you out; merely you bring up a viewpoint I see quite a lot on Detailing World today, and which I wished to comment on.
> 
> ...


wow steampunk .Your post is without doubt one of the most involved replies I've ever read on DW. I think though that not everyone wants to achieve the level that Matt and lee can .They just want a respectable looking car. Personally the more pros and amateurs that post the more I learn ,so I try to avoid mistakes. Granted nobody on here in the studio gets to where they have without mistakes In the list of top detailers in the country Matt and lee are in the top 5 in the country .Go to any of the pros details and trace them back to their first posts on DW You will be able to form your own list as to who's got the detailer DNA, When that done go to somewhere like CYC and look at the gallery some of the lads Tim has on his site they are outstanding then reform your list ,I do this once a week Why simple I might not be able to correct my errors because I'm disabled so I read and read some more, I read one of Matts post at least 10 times Ted 11 the most all round fellas on DW I never read his post only once why ,he doesn't make mistakes measure twice cut once routine .Then you have PB started with a leaf blower now look at them booked up 6 months ahead plus the list goes on , Then there's the guys in the show room. There's about 6 who could turn pro today but its all down to a customer base which they haven't got but they do have families and mortgages to pay 
So thanks for your post its made me look at things re-detailing in a slightly different light
Daz


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> Well, there was I, struggling to find superlatives to do this job justice, so I
> made a concious decision to avoid writing a short essay in my first response,
> tempting as it was. Along comes Barry, another disabled guy, and just puts me
> to shame
> ...


For that car it's open pal. You know I would love to do it :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I love the replies that have been posted in this thread, this is what the forum is all about! 

Both Matt and Lee already know I'm full of admiration for their work, and I love the teamwork they display. There is one thing I would like to say though in response to our friend Rebel007...

I've been lucky enough to spend a small amount of time in Matt and Lee's company on several occasions when Matt has hosted detailing days and their enthusiasm is wonderful. They also have patience beyond belief so I would urge to you travel to the next meet that Matt hosts (don't know when it is) and spend some time with the guys. You will leave with a bit more confidence that you can achieve some great results.

I've learned loads just by watching the guys, and it's been invaluable. 

Jon


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh my word! That car looks so nice! It's rather amazing how machining a car can give you one form of correction, but wet/damp sanding can create that much more! 

Well done on this!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I had to reply to the comments above for me (thanks Steampunk, JBirchy and of course Lowiepete), so here goes, I might sound like I have given up trying to improve as a detailer after reading my previous post however that isn't really the case. 

The few people that have met me and know anything about me already know I struggle to stand up let alone walk more than a few feet, so any detailing I do is a major effort since the majority of the time I am in a mobility scooter and have to plan my detailing attempts according to my physical condition and the way I actually feel at the time (Still that's better than having one of my legs amputated above the knee which was my only alternative until a matter of a few days ago).

If going to see an expert like Matt was likely to help me I would do my utmost to meet up with him but whilst I could undoubtedly learn the theoretical side of detailing the practical side of things which is what I really need would still be beyond me.

In fact I really only went to Waxstock last year because Alfred and Matt were there as were the guys from Auto finesse whom I occasionally review products for; but the truth is sitting in a mobility scooter for any length of time isn't exactly comfortable and standing up isn't possible so even that was a one off.

At one point I was fortunate enough to live fairly close to another DW detailer (Adam Kempe) who has since ceased trading unfortunately and he helped me a lot when I first started trying to detail my car, but due to some personal issues he had I have lost contact with him over the last year (even though I have tried contacting him via facebook and phone  .

I guess what I am saying is my limitations are two completely separate problems, the first being the physical limitations my disability places on me and the second is the lack of skill, the skill might under other circumstances be something that could be remedied by training and practice but the physical disabilities I have prevent that from happening so I have to make do with the very best I am able and then look at the work displayed on DW and see the quality that is possible by someone of Matts ability even knowing it is not something I can achieve personally through no fault of my own simply circumstance.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It has been such a long time since I have seen a 190 and had forgotten what a great looking car it is. The finished job is as impressive as I had expected. 

Great car, great results


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Rebel007 said:


> I had to reply to the comments above for me (thanks Steampunk, JBirchy and of course Lowiepete), so here goes, I might sound like I have given up trying to improve as a detailer after reading my previous post however that isn't really the case.
> 
> The few people that have met me and know anything about me already know I struggle to stand up let alone walk more than a few feet, so any detailing I do is a major effort since the majority of the time I am in a mobility scooter and have to plan my detailing attempts according to my physical condition and the way I actually feel at the time (Still that's better than having one of my legs amputated above the knee which was my only alternative until a matter of a few days ago).
> 
> ...


outstanding post. Its rare for a severely disabled person to be so forthright about their problems yet still come across in a positive light. kudos to you mate. Respect. Its a more fitting word for a number of reasons 
Daz


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

That's epic bro. 

Congratulations to you and Lee and of course owner who allowed you to work your magic on his car.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

god daaaaaaaaaaammmmmmn:doublesho epic work boys! fancy doing mine:devil:

still think the 190s look cool as:driver:

is that a Brooklands I spy.....


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

moonstone mo said:


> god daaaaaaaaaaammmmmmn:doublesho epic work boys! fancy doing mine:devil:
> 
> still think the 190s look cool as:driver:
> 
> is that a Brooklands I spy.....


Yes, yes and yes bro. "on to the next one" as jay z said


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Stop giving me ideas Matt


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

That looks straight out of the factory into your hands and finished beautifully


----------



## Brocksbrookie (Apr 20, 2015)

moonstone mo said:


> god daaaaaaaaaaammmmmmn:doublesho epic work boys! fancy doing mine:devil:
> 
> still think the 190s look cool as:driver:
> 
> is that a Brooklands I spy.....


The Brooklands is mine in with Matt for some TLC.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Brocksbrookie said:


> The Brooklands is mine in with Matt for some TLC.


Sweet:thumb: gota love old skool.

Cant wait to see the turn around after hes worked his magic on it:argie:


----------



## Brocksbrookie (Apr 20, 2015)

moonstone mo said:


> Sweet:thumb: gota love old skool.
> 
> Cant wait to see the turn around after hes worked his magic on it:argie:


Picking her up on Sunday. Can not come soon enough. Her first outing will be to Chumley Pagent of Power (CPOP) the following weekend


----------

